# Police Constable Keith Palmer.



## Tez3 (Mar 22, 2017)

The police officer killed in a terror attack at Westminster has been named by Scotland Yard as PC Keith Palmer.
He was 48 and a husband and father with 15 years service.

A brave man and his death diminishes us all, may his memory be a blessing.


----------



## Steve (Mar 22, 2017)

Very sad news, indeed.  My thoughts are with his family, and also for the families of the other innocent lives lost today.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 22, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Brian King (Mar 22, 2017)

RIP. Prayers lifted.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Dylan9d (Mar 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 23, 2017)

Prayers sent to his family.


----------

